# Daddy, I want to shoot long range...



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

and without a blink of an eye this is what my hubby bought out 15 year old. 

It is at the gunsmiths having a new barrel put on so she can shoot 1000 yard.  She was so excited and happy. (p.s. so was daddy  )


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 19, 2009)

Good, start 'em young and bring as many women to shooting as you can.

Kudos on the young lady's trigger discipline as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2009)

Lisa said:


> and without a blink of an eye this is what my hubby bought out 15 year old.
> 
> It is at the gunsmiths having a new barrel put on so she can shoot 1000 yard. She was so excited and happy. (p.s. so was daddy  )


 

Lisa,

Speaking as a male, when people and in particular our family are interested in our hobbies or passions, then we (I) get a request like this, it is not seen as a cost but an investment.  

Knowing that your daughter has been involved on various teams, I am sure this is just the next step. 

I wish you and her the best as well as the happy Dad. 


Thanks


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to see a thread that brought a smile to my face this sunny Sunday afternoon :tup:.

Both for the happiness of a spontaneous and practical gift but also for the juxtoposition of a scoped bolt-action rifle and pink nail varnish .  

Maybe it's an English thing but considering that we are quite 'proper' and straight-laced most of the time we do like to see stereotypes taking a good kick where it hurts every now and again .


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 19, 2009)

a sniper in the making
That is an interesting rifle choice for a teen.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

Connor has been around rifles most of her life and shoots on the Manitoba Air Rifle Team.  She loves guns/rifles and wants to be a Forensic Firearms Analyst when she gets older.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2009)

Connor rocks! So do her folks.   Tell her I said YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 19, 2009)

Rock on!  Good for her, and her parents 

And you can't just leave us hanging...we need specs (rifle, caliber, glass, mods to the rifle, etc.)


----------



## searcher (Apr 19, 2009)

This has me thinking we should have a little get together and do some serious shooting.

Tell your daughter and your husband that they make me proud to be a fellow gun-loving American.    I find it very nice that they are doing this together and that she can be an inspiration to other girls that may be considering taking up shooting.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

searcher said:


> This has me thinking we should have a little get together and do some serious shooting.
> 
> Tell your daughter and your husband that they make me proud to be a fellow gun-loving American.    I find it very nice that they are doing this together and that she can be an inspiration to other girls that may be considering taking up shooting.



You have it almost right.... we are gun loving Canadians


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lisa it is great that you and your family can share these toimes together, I know some of my greatest time with my family is while we are competing and working out together


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2009)

Better than being a clothes horse. Congratulations to the two of you for raising a fine daughter who values herself for her abilities.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2009)

tellner said:


> Better than being a clothes horse. Congratulations to the two of you for raising a fine daughter who values herself for her abilities.



Oh, LOL, she is a clothes horse too, after all she is a 15 year old girl!! 

And thank you for the compliment.  I know that her years of shooting have instilled in her a sense of pride in what she can do with her abilities.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Rock on!  Good for her, and her parents
> 
> And you can't just leave us hanging...we need specs (rifle, caliber, glass, mods to the rifle, etc.)



Sorry Matt, I missed your post somehow. 


Rifle is currently a Remington 700 Sendaro (?spelling) 220 Swift.  It is at the gunsmiths having a new 28 inch Gaillard 8 twist barrel chambered in 260 AI.  The scope is a Bausch and Laumb 4200 elite on Leupold rings and 20 minute base.


----------



## searcher (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry on the country Lisa.    Either way, makes me puff up with pride.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2009)

searcher said:


> Sorry on the country Lisa.    Either way, makes me puff up with pride.



No need for the apology and thank you, makes me pretty proud too.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 20, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Sorry Matt, I missed your post somehow.
> 
> 
> Rifle is currently a Remington 700 Sendaro (?spelling) 220 Swift.  It is at the gunsmiths having a new 28 inch Gaillard 8 twist barrel chambered in 260 AI.  The scope is a Bausch and Laumb 4200 elite on Leupold rings and 20 minute base.



Cooooool (is there a drooling smiley? )


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 20, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Cooooool (is there a drooling smiley? )



:fanboy:


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2009)

This is one of the few places where heterosexual guys would look at the picture and say

"Pretty!"
"Nice figure!"
"I like what's up front!"
"Seeexxxxxyyyy!!!"

...and be talking about the rifle, not the cute girl.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Jun 6, 2009)

Do we have a range report yet?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 6, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Cooooool (is there a drooling smiley? )


 

Drool can be expressed thusly:


8-()*********


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 6, 2009)

Good job mom and dad!  Good job! 

Nice rifle too... I am sure the $ tag on that rig is over a grand.  

My daughter is 2 now and I hope to get her shooting before kindergarten.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like a Remington Sendero. Mighty fine gun. I used to have one in .308 and I know a pawn shop that has one in .300 WM. But $1300, with Nikon scope, is a bit steep for me now.

Deaf


----------

